# Das deutsche Supermodel Tatjana Patitz ist tot



## SteveJ (Mittwoch um 19:40)

Tatjana Patitz wurde als Topmodel berühmt. Nun machen traurige Nachrichten die Runde: Die gebürtige Deutsche ist mit 56 Jahren gestorben. 😟

Das bestätigte ihre Agentur am Mittwochmorgen der britischen Tageszeitung "Daily Mail".
Die genauen Umstände ihres Todes sind bisher nicht öffentlich gemacht worden.

Patitz schaffte in den Achtzigerjahren den Durchbruch in der Modelbranche, damals war sie erst 17 Jahre alt.
Anfang der Neunzigerjahre gehörte sie gemeinsam mit *Cindy Crawford, Naomi Campbell, Linda Evangelista *und *Christy Turlington* zu den gefeierten sogenannten "Supermodels".

Die in Deutschland geborene und in Schweden aufgewachsene Patitz wurde einem breiten Publikum durch Fotos von Peter Lindbergh bekannt, zierte zahllose Titel der großen Magazine und war mit ihren Kolleginnen unter anderem in dem Video zum Song "Freedom" des Popstars George Michael zu sehen.
*Anna Wintour*, Chefin des "Vogue"-Magazins erinnert sich an Patitz als _"das europäische Symbol für Chic, eine Mischung aus Romy Schneider und Monika Vitti"_.
Sie sei zwar immer ein Stück weit weniger sichtbar gewesen als manche ihrer Kolleginnen, doch sei sie _"geheimnisvoller, erwachsener, unerreichbarer"_ gewesen, was seinen ganz eigenen Reiz gehabt habe.

Tatjana Patitz wurde am 25. März 1966 in Hamburg geboren und wuchs in Schweden auf. Zuletzt lebte sie im kalifornischen Santa Barbara.
Aus ihrer Ehe mit dem US-amerikanischen Geschäftsmann Jason Johnson, von dem sie sich 2009 nach sechs Jahren Ehe trennte, hatte sie einen Sohn.
Über ihn sagte sie vergangenes Jahr: "Jonah ist meine Quelle des Glücks."

*R.I.P. Tatjana Patitz 🕯️*

Quellen: T-Online, Spiegel, Focus, Bild


----------



## der4te (Mittwoch um 20:27)

Ich bin entsetzt und wirklich traurig. RIP


----------



## milf fan (Mittwoch um 21:28)

*R.I.P.*


----------



## SissyMFan (Mittwoch um 22:16)

Ruhe in Frieden! 🕯️


----------



## hma02 (Mittwoch um 23:07)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Die genauen Umstände ihres Todes sind bisher nicht öffentlich gemacht worden.


Es gibt viele Fotos von ihr mit Fluppe in der Hand. Kenne ich von anderen Models garnicht. Nur als Idee.

Ansonsten: Sehr betrüblich. An sie kamen nur wenige heran.


----------



## SteveJ (Donnerstag um 06:26)

Laut Angaben ihrer Agentin ist sie wohl an Brustkrebs gestorben… 😔


----------



## HdPI (Gestern um 14:50)

Sehr, sehr traurig.


----------

